# Pic of "choke", "throttle", and "gov." set-up on an 18 hp Briggs ?



## string_wizard (Sep 25, 2014)

Hey, do any of you happen to have a picture of the positions of the "choke and choke cable" .... "throttle and governor" linkage ?. I have a 18 hp Briggs (opposed twin) and after putting on a new carburetor and starting the mower, I can't seem to get this mower running right ?. I'm not way off but off enough that I'm using more gas than I ever did. 

I just need a picture of someone's motor, so I can have a basic .... starting point (example) to go by and then maybe ..... I can get it right from there ?.

Thanks ......


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

There are several types of linkage systems used,and they depend on engine # to connect them,and adjust them properly.
You also have the vertical crankshaft ,horizontally opposed engines,and the horizontal crankshaft,horizontally opposed engines. 
Look on the engine cooling shroud,for either a tag (riveted on ),or stamped in #s,and we can go from there.
Also,post a picture of it,if you can.


----------



## string_wizard (Sep 25, 2014)

My mower is an "opposed twin" ....... number are : 
Model: 422707
Type: 1510-01
Code: 91022112

So, by these, I'm assuming that it's a 1991 model year ?

I'll see if I can get some pics. here in a little bit, if the sun don't mess them up.


----------



## string_wizard (Sep 25, 2014)

The first pic. loaded upside down ?


----------



## string_wizard (Sep 25, 2014)

....... well, let's try number 2


----------



## string_wizard (Sep 25, 2014)

The pictures are loading upside down !


----------



## string_wizard (Sep 25, 2014)

well maybe you can tell something by these 3 pic. ? ..... I don't know why they loaded like that ?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

See if this helps:
View attachment 24847


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hopefully it rotated.


----------



## string_wizard (Sep 25, 2014)

There ya go .... that's more like it .... right side up !


----------



## string_wizard (Sep 25, 2014)

It looks like my throttle cable, is connected to the "middle" hole ...... instead of in the first one ?. I do know ..... that my throttle control, doesn't seem to make much of any difference, as far as, the speed of the motor ? ...... I actually have to use the "choke" lever, to control the speed (rpm's) ......... and it seems to me, to be "revving up" way higher than it ever did !. 

I've just got this thing in ...... a big ole mess with these cables, etc ?. I didn't have this problem, until I had to replace the throttle control and cable last year, and since putting that on ........ it's never ran right after ? (I guess I should have had somebody else, put the new control lever/ cable on) !.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I suggest , when you do things like this, you take a picture ,before doing it. 
That way , you have a reference to look at.
The drawing is actually to show which side to use,depending on which side the cable comes from.
Yours should be the bottom half.
The choke cable SHOULD come around the front to the lever of the choke,and clamp in to a groove in the carb. The same way it does on the manifold.
In the pit looks like its attached to the throttle linkage,instead.
Post a pic from each side,and the front,can you ?


----------



## string_wizard (Sep 25, 2014)

Man ...... I wish I had of, taken pictures before I started this, last year !

...... "Yours should be the bottom half". My cable comes from the right (as you look at it from the front) so my cable should hook into the first hole, (of the half moon looking lever ?) ...... as per the drawing. I'll get a picture tomorrow, of where mine is. 

My choke cable comes from the control on the console, down and out front to the (right) side of the carb. and it hooks into the top hole (of the 3 that are on it) ........... but I'm pretty sure that, my choke cable is hooked to the lever on the side of the carb ........but I'll get better pics. tomorrow, so you can see the mess I have here ?

Yes, I can post pictures of both sides and the front ........ and anything else, you want to see on this thing.


I suppose that the governor, is also way out of adjustment (another thing a pic. before I touched anything would have solved). I don't know if you can tell by pics. but I'll take some of the governor mechanism and let you see what you think. ?.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Governor won't be a biggie,to adjust,once we figure out how yours is actually connected.
I'll walk you through the Governor adjustments,then the high,and idle RPM adjustments.
It's always easier to SEE the unit,rather than describe it ! LOL!


----------



## string_wizard (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah I understand and I was all set to get some pictures of the engine but ...... it's decided to storm, here in the Ozark's , so my pic. taken will have to wait ?. But, I will get'em.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Whenever you're ready.


----------



## string_wizard (Sep 25, 2014)

Ok, we've had a little break in the rain, so I got out and took several pictures, from all angles and even a couple showing the throttle and choke controls and their respective cables .... ?.

Hopefully these will all load "right side up" and be visible enough for you guys to tell something ?.


----------



## string_wizard (Sep 25, 2014)

Here's a few pics. To start with ........


----------



## string_wizard (Sep 25, 2014)

....... and a few more


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It looks like everything is correct,as far as the linkages go.
I have to go to town,to get my other manual,but I'll be back within a couple of hours,and we'll run through the governor settings,then.
I left it at a friend's house,with out thinking.


----------



## string_wizard (Sep 25, 2014)

No problem, I should be lurking around on here ........


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok, First,we have to determine if the governor spring is in the correct hole.
In this drawing,you can see that it should be in the INNER hole. The outer hole is for generators .
View attachment 24907


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The arm,in this picture is the governor arm.We will use this to set the "static" governor setting(engine not running).Although this is a Horizontal crankshaft engine, the arm will be in the same location,on the vertical shaft engines.
View attachment 24908


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

To find out which way the governor arm must be moved,move the throttle from idle to wide open,and watch the arm.
Now,with the throttle at wide open position,loosen the nut(the one I'm pointing at)that holds the arm to the governor shaft.
Once loose,turn the SHAFT, COUNTER-CLOCKWISE,until you feel it stop.
Hold it in this position,and tighten the nut to 10 ft lbs(100 in/lbs)
Next,we will set the idle,and maximum governed speeds.


----------



## string_wizard (Sep 25, 2014)

Ok "jhngardner367" .... I will first check that, that 'spring' is attached to/in the correct hole (per diagram) .... and then proceed on to the next steps ....... 

.......... when it dries up, to where I can get outside and uncover the mower ! ....... because, we are having flooding rains here and in Branson and Springfield ........ and sadly, we are "stranded" here at home, because our road, as well as our town, along with many other communities around here ...... are under water and flooding bad, so their having the roads barricaded and blocked !.

So, when it stops the flooding rain (hopefully by Friday or Saturday) and it dries up, I will be able to get out and work on the mower ?.

But for now, we're just trying to dry ! .......... "and some of us are wondering whether or not to start building an Ark ??? !!! lol


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

LOL! Yeah,We're about to get hit with it,too !
Great timing,on my only day off,this week !
Just let me know,when you're ready,and we'll continue.!


----------



## string_wizard (Sep 25, 2014)

Yep, I'll do it. According to tonight's 10:00 news, it's looking like Friday will be the first dry day ..... and of course, the temperatures goes up to 90+ ..... lol !. .... sorry about your day's off ???


----------



## string_wizard (Sep 25, 2014)

Ok I'm finally back to where I can give an update on the progress with getting the governor setting, as suggested. My spring is in the correct hole (per the previous diagram) and I loosened the nut and tried to move the shaft ..... but mine was already at the "stop" position, so I tighten the nut back up. 

I have been a little late in posting this update, because I had to go ahead and mow with it the way it was !. Since this is the only way we have to mow these 2+ acres ... and what with all of the rain we've had, the wife was getting concerned about copperheads starting to come around ?. Although we've not ever seen a copperhead since we moved here in 2003 ... she was afraid that the tall grass might attract them ? ...... and of course, all you guy's can attest, that if the wife is wants the grass cut ........... of course you find any way you can TO GET IT CUT ! LOL ...
Even though I used almost 4 cans of gas to do it ....... because I had to use the choke lever as a throttle ! ..... the actual throttle control didn't make hardly any difference at all, as far as the speed of the motor ?. I also noticed that there was a little black smoke coming out of the muffler ? ..... (running a little rich maybe) ?. But that fix is coming up ... I hope right ?

Anyway, the governor setting is done ..... next ?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The Copperheads will be under boards,brush leaves,etc,when it's daylight and hot....be careful about shady spots,near trees/brush.
Also don't leave the porch lights on at night. They'll come near the light to get the frogs/bugs.
Ok , you said you had to run the choke,and had some black smoke,so we're going to work on that problem,next. It sounds as if the jets are dirty,and restricting fuel flow.
Just under the choke lever,on the carb,there's a hexagon plug. Clamp off the fuel line,so it won't leak.When that's done put a rag,or pan under the hex plug,then remove the plug.You will have fuel come out,as this drains the bowl.
Now,if you look in the hole,you'll see the jet. Use a good screwdriver,and remove the jet,and check it for dirt.if there's a jelly-like coating in the bowl,it means you had water in the carb,and it will need cleaning.
Once you have checked the jet,if it is plugged,use a small copper wire to clean it,then spray some carb cleaner into where it screws in,to clean the passages. Then,reinstall the jet,and the hex plug,and remove the fuel line clamp. Wait 1 -2 minutes,then try to start the engine. when it starts try the throttle. It should work well,now.
If it still needs the choke,to run,we will go to the next step.


----------



## string_wizard (Sep 25, 2014)

Ah yeah ... I think I may not have explained the way this mower is running ?. 

By using the choke lever as the throttle, I mean that, if I push the choke lever all the way in ( like it should be normally) the motor will rev up so high, that I" m afraid it will throw a rod or something ?. I have to "feather" or in other words, work the choke lever to get the motor to run .... and moving the actual throttle itself doesn't make any difference in the speed ?. 

So to summarize: when starting the mower, the choke lever is pulled out about 3/4 and the throttle lever is about 2 or 3 'clicks' from the "turtle" . After it starts I then have to control the speed of the motor, by pushing the choke lever in, until the motor idles or runs descent. Moving the throttle control up any higher (toward the rabbit) or (full throttle) will do nothing, for the speed. When I engage the blades, I have to push the choke lever in some (to rev up the motor) or the mower will die ...... and when I disengage the blades, if I don't pull the choke out some, then the motor will rev up very high ?

So, as you can see ...... I have these controls/levers in a bad mess and I'm trying to get it back to where it should be ...... and not use a ton of gas.

The governor I checked (as you described) seemed to be set correct, but when I first got this mower 3 years ago, the governor would have the motor, in a kind of rhythm ?.


----------



## string_wizard (Sep 25, 2014)

The black smoke I mentioned coming from the muffler, maybe come about, because a couple of weeks ago ( before I posted on here) I was attempting to set the idle screw ( under the carb.) and I may have gotten it out of adjustment ?. When I see the smoke (it doesn't do it all the time) is when I push the throttle control to the wide open position ?. 

Before I started this thread, I had watched a bunch of "YouTube) videos and had adjusted the screws (the one under the carb and the one on the left side) trying to get this mower to run like it use to ..... "YES I SHOULD HAVE TOOK PICTURES BEFORE I STARTED" ....... and somehow, I have these cables and screws, so far out of adjustment, that it is guzzling gas and running so poor that I'm afraid I'll ruin this good twin engine !. "jhngardner367" is trying to help guide me along (and I really appreciate his help) but this machine is making me think, that maybe I should just get rid of it ....... and spare us all the aggravation ?.
...... plus it don't help, that I know very little about mechanics ! Give me a guitar or an amplifier and I'm in my element ! 

**** sorry for my late night rant ***


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok, much clearer understanding,now.

Look at the linkage,and you'll see a screw,with a spring(in the drawing,it's a long screw,in the upper rt corner).
Turn this screw OUT ,3/8 ",or so. This is the" maximum no-load adjustment". Turning it out,should lower the maximum Rpm of the engine At full throttle.
Set the throttle to "turtle",adjust the screw(out),then start the engine. If it still goes crazy,recheck the governor static setting,as before.
If this screw is out of adjustment(too tight) it can give you a false "feel" to the governor.


----------



## string_wizard (Sep 25, 2014)

Ok tomorrow I will deal with that screw. 

I guess the best way to describe, the way this mower, has ended up running (after only installing a new throttle control and cable) is these cables have gotten "repositioned"/"moved" from their original place ?. I don't know how I got the choke cable messed up, because I was only changing/replacing the throttle control (the original throttle control had broke) ..... and because I didn't take any pictures before I started, somehow I moved or done something that I shouldn't have ..... and by trying to "fix" it back, by watching videos ..... I really got it messed up !.

What I should have done (besides taking pics before hand !) .... (and not watching stupid videos) ... was to, either take it to a mechanic or get one to come here to the house, to get it fixed back correctly, instead of trying to fix it myself ! ..... especially since I don't have a clue what the hell I'm doing !!!!!. 

I don't think it is to far off of being right .... but it is enough that, if I keep running it the way it is, I 'm afraid I'll do terminal damage .......... and then I am screwed ????


----------



## string_wizard (Sep 25, 2014)

Well I intended to work on mower yesterday, but ? ...... the wife said that I needed to do some (long over due) weed eating and that the mower could wait a day or two !, even though the heat index is 102-105 or so ?. And on Friday (17th) I have to go mow, our elderly lady friends, 2 acres of (at least flat) yard ..... but I get to use her Poulan Pro rider, which I wish my rider was that nice ! ....... so I guess it's going to be, at least Sat. ? at the earliest, before I will be able to get back to working on my mower ? (or at least I hope so) !!!!!. 

In any event, I will get back to my mower, in the next few days..... so I may not be able to update anything for a little while, but I will get back to it !!! (even if I have to make her mad !) *which may not be the smartest thing to do, but hey ....... "I always have my lab "Taylor" that I can stay with , so ........... ? Lol ! "I WILL GET BACK TO WORKING ON IT". ?!?!?


----------



## string_wizard (Sep 25, 2014)

Well I intended to work on mower yesterday, but ? ...... the wife said that I needed to do some (long over due) weed eating and that the mower could wait a day or two !, even though the heat index is 102-105 or so ?. And on Friday (17th) I have to go mow, our elderly lady friends, 2 acres of (at least flat) yard ..... but I get to use her Poulan Pro rider, which I wish my rider was that nice ! ....... so I guess it's going to be, at least Sat. ? at the earliest, before I will be able to get back to working on my mower ? (or at least I hope so) !!!!!. 

In any event, I will get back to my mower, in the next few days..... so I may not be able to update anything for a little while, but I will get back to it !!! (even if I have to make her mad !) *which may not be the smartest thing to do, but hey ....... "I always have my lab "Taylor" that I can stay with , so ........... ? Lol ! "I WILL GET BACK TO WORKING ON IT". ?!?!?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

" Happy wife, ..Happy life !" SO TRUE !!
When you get back to it.adjusting the cables is easy.
Loosen the screw that holds the throttle cable still,enough for the cable to slide back and forth.
Then,move the throttle lever to the full-throttle position,and move the cable in,until the throttle plate(butterfly) is fully open.tighten the hold-down screw,then move the throttle lever from full,to idle,and back a few times,to check operation.
Start the engine,and move it to full to see if it still over speeds. If it does,then recheck the governor settings.


----------



## string_wizard (Sep 25, 2014)

Ok, so just to make sure that I'm understanding, what I should be looking for ..... when I loosen the throttle cable (hold down screw+washer) ... and move the throttle up to "full" or "rabbit" .... I move the cable itself. "in" ? ... until the (throttle plate - butterfly) is fully open ? and by butterfly, you mean : the little one on the left side (as your looking at it) of the carburetor .... or the butterfly on the top of the carburetor ?. Because I thought the butterfly on top of the carb. was operated by the choke cable ?. 

Does my description make sense and do I have the steps right or what am I missing ?. I'm sorry for being dense headed !.


----------



## string_wizard (Sep 25, 2014)

Also, one other thing about the screw on the governor ..... do I screw it out 3/8 from where it is now or, do I screw it out some then start the motor and adjust until it runs at "normal" rpm ?.

I think I have the "governor screw" (in the diagram) adjustment, straight in my head, but I just want to make sure ?, I know I'm being a pain in the a$$ !


----------

